# On issue of Fundamentalism



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 1, 2008)

I heard somewhere that fundamentalist are or can be cultic- much in the way of the COC/cambalites were/are a cult. (there are books called: "Fundamentalism, not a cult" which would mean that its a response to the one called "Fundamentalism, a new Cult")

I'm interested in doing more research on this and curious, where do I begin?

also- what would you all know of the issue..


----------



## Contra Marcion (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! Such a broad topic to research! I can only offer what I know of cultic fundamentalism, and that's of the Campbellite variety. Two excellent resources that will give the basic worldview behind exclusionary fundamentalism would be Everett Ferguson's "The Churches of Christ - An Ecclesiology for Today" and F. Lagard Smith's "Radical Restoration". Both are awful in their theology, but give great insight as to how these men got to their respective positions. 

I don't know if that's what you were looking for....


----------



## Josiah (Apr 1, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> I heard somewhere that fundamentalist are or can be cultic- much in the way of the COC/cambalites were/are a cult. (there are books called: "Fundamentalism, not a cult" which would mean that its a response to the one called "Fundamentalism, a new Cult")
> 
> I'm interested in doing more research on this and curious, where do I begin?
> 
> also- what would you all know of the issue..



One might begin by researching the history of the fundamentalist Vs Modernist controversies. I would highly sugges reading: _The Presbyterian Conflict_ by Edwin Rian, _Christianity & Liberalism_ by J. Gresham Machen, Defending the Faith by D.G. Hart, and of course _Fighting the Good Fight_. These are all books that deal with or touch on the events of the Fundamentalist\Modernist controversies of the thirties. I know that Andrew will be able to fill any blanks that I have left, because I know I am missing one!


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 1, 2008)

My mom grew up fundy...





Jeff, do you have more specific questions you could pose?


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats along the lines. I was at the book store on Bob Jones the other day, and there was a book titled "Fundamentalism: Not a Cult" IT just seemed odd to find that kind of book on campus, unless Fundies have gotten "cult" title.

so, perhaps a different question- are there "other Christians", who consider "main line fundies" a cult or?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 1, 2008)

If you want an academic on the Christian churches/Churches of Christ position, Dr. Jack Cottrell teaches at Cincinnati Christian University . He holds an M.Div. from Westminster and a PhD from Princeton. His systematic theology is *Faith Once For All*. For Cottrell, the two dangers facing evangelicalism are Calvinism and feminism. He has written against both of them.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmm, 

1) when were fundies called cultic
2) why were they called that
3) is there some truth to the claims that fundies=cult?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 2, 2008)

Still one of the best books on fundamentalism in general, especially in regard to attitudes toward Scripture, is J. I. Packer's first book, _"Fundamentalism" and the Word of God_ (1958). It's still in print, too.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 2, 2008)

The following by George Marsden may be helpful:

Fundamentalism and American Culture: The Shaping of Twentieth-Century Evangelicalism, 1870-1925. Oxford University Press, 1980

Reforming Fundamentalism: Fuller Seminary and The New Evangelicalism. Grand Rapids: William B. Eerdmans, 1987.

Understanding Fundamentalism and Evangelicalism. Grand Rapids: William B. Eerdmans, 1991.

You may also see an eclectic summary of "fundamentalism" in the Wikipedia article. Fundamentalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. However, much of Wikipedia should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> I heard somewhere that fundamentalist are or can be cultic- much in the way of the COC/cambalites were/are a cult. (there are books called: "Fundamentalism, not a cult" which would mean that its a response to the one called "Fundamentalism, a new Cult")



What do you mean by "fundamentalism"? I assume you are speaking of the BJU variety?




> also- what would you all know of the issue..



I grew up in fundamentalism, went to fundamentalist a christian school for 7 years before I ended up at BJU and eventually a fundamentalist-type group that was even more exclusive than BJU. While I wouldn't call the BJU brand of fundamentalism a cult, I am tempted to call the second fundy group I belonged to a cult. 

While there wasn't much difference in the doctrine, the second group was big on cutting people off from their families. Their emphasis was on "leaving your father and mother and taking up your cross." They also encouraged people to "sell all" and "live by faith" which equalled being poor and living off the gifts of others. The "separatist" type attitude coupled with these attitudes is what makes a cult.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

Jbaldwin,

The second group you were part of, it wasn't Firstborn, was it?




JBaldwin said:


> What do you mean by "fundamentalism"? I assume you are speaking of the BJU variety?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

No, Michael, it was a small, little-known church/school called the Evangelical Institute.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds just like Firstborn in all ways you describe... I do not personally know Firstborn, but my wife and her family was apart of it for a little while when they lived down in South Carolina... It said it was really a Fundamentalist Baptist Cult (and she said this being a Fundamentalist).




JBaldwin said:


> No, Michael, it was a small, little-known church/school called the Evangelical Institute.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Sounds just like Firstborn in all ways you describe... I do not personally know Firstborn, but my wife and her family was apart of it for a little while when they lived down in South Carolina... It said it was really a Fundamentalist Baptist Cult (and she said this being a Fundamentalist).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard of Firstborn, but seeing that this part of the country is the heart of fundamentalism, it doesn't surprise me in the least that there is more than one group like that out there.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

....We must be careful! Liberals and unbelievers view US as Fundies, much like the word Evangelical this word has become amorphous, what it means depends on who you talk to, it is important in discourse with those outside the faith to make them explain what a "Fundamentalist'' is and work from there.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 2, 2008)

i found the book at the BJU store, I dont know if someone called BJU a cult. 

I do think that BJU has some positives, but they also have a lot of faulty conclusions/interpretations. 

worship wise they are very lukewarm
theologically they are lukewarm 
they say by grace, but it really seems that alot here are basing it on works..



but, none the less, I cant think of any reason to call them a cult.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

As I said, I wouldn't call BJU a cult either, but I do take issue with their docrtines of works.

Do they still make you attend church there on Sunday mornings? If not, where are you going to church while you're there?


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 2, 2008)

the religious services are thusly

have to go to the morning service, free in the evening or whatever
chapels m-f
prayer group s-s.

there is a free kirk of Scotland about 5 min from campus. Id go there except for the fact that there service conflicts with BJU, and course have to go to BJU.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 2, 2008)

I know of the church, though I have never visited it. There are a couple of other good reformed presbyterian churches in the area that have evening services.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> As I said, I wouldn't call BJU a cult either, but I do take issue with their docrtines of works.



I think it's interesting that the best and most thoroughly Reformed systematic theology out there currently, in my opinion, was written by Robert Reymond - who earned all three of his degrees (BA, MA, Ph.D) at BJU.

A guy I know said that when he graduated from BJU, he left the school with a good education but with a really bad attitude. He has since kept the education and shed the attitude.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 3, 2008)

One of my Reformed profs in college (Moises Silva) was a BJU grad prior to doing Westminster and Manchester.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the best Continuing Anglican Bishops I know was a BJU Graduate....strange as that sounds!


----------

